# Interpretation of 1 Timothy 2.15



## bookslover (Feb 3, 2013)

Moyer Hubbard, of Talbot School of Theology (Biola University), believes that the phrase in 1 Timothy 2.15 should be translated: "She shall be kept safe through the ordeal of childbearing." A summary of his argument can be found here: Paroikos Bible Blog.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Marrow Man (Feb 4, 2013)

The entire verse reads as follows (ESV): "Yet she will be saved through childbearing—if they continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control."

It does not say "women" (as the NASB erroneously translate it -- the verb is singular which means it takes a singular pronoun, i.e., "she"). Who is "she"? The previous two verses supply the "she": "For Adam was formed first, then Eve; and Adam was not deceived, but the woman was deceived and became a transgressor." In short, the most natural antecedent of "she" is "the woman" in verse 14 (i.e., Eve).

So there does seem to be a link with Genesis 3, but more with verse 15 than verse 16. The "salvation" through childbearing comes ultimately through the promised seed of the woman, the Messiah, Jesus Christ. But there is also the practical application that is given in the second half of the verse and fits with the context of the last part of chapter 2 and the whole letter in general. The women are to learn in quietness and submission and are to pursue godliness (i.e., " continue in faith and love and holiness, with self-control"; cf. vv. 9-10). Part of the point is that women are not to think they are missing out on godly pursuits because they are not teachers or overseers in the church. They have a noble pursuit that they need to pursue, and not look at it as being insignificant or something to be rejected. It is very clear that marriage and the bearing and raising of children was something that was being attacked by the false teachers in Ephesus (1 Timothy 4:3; cf. 5:14). Eve sinfully usurped her husband's authority and there were dire consequences as the result, yet the Lord showed her mercy and salvation came through her offspring in the person of Jesus Christ (Adam does not name her "Eve" -- which points to life and that she is mother of the living -- until after the Fall). God will have mercy on these women in Ephesus if they repent of their usurping of authority and commit themselves to godliness -- which includes the normal but noble activities of marriage, the bearing of children, and the keeping of households.


----------



## Bill The Baptist (Feb 4, 2013)

I would second what Tim said. This is a difficult passage and I am not sure if there has ever been a solid consensus on its interpretation.


----------

